# Ronald Finch



## Averildavies

As a contemporary of Finzi and Britten, my father Ronald Finch was immersed in the creative wave that saw the brilliant resurgence in British music.It was an amazing time to be around; such brilliance, such unforgettable live performance! I am just now going through my father's scores and works , enjoying the true craftsmanship of his hand drawn scores and imbibing the obvious strong influences in his work from the music world at that time.

Some of his own works were recorded , and played on radio 3;those recordings now in the sound archive of the British Library. Someday I hope they can be aired again as part of a celebration of this unique flowering of music in Britain. 

Happy New Year to All.
Averil Davies (Finch)


----------



## MagneticGhost

What a shame your father's work seems to have disappeared.
A fruitless internet search inc Spotify and you tube hasn't yielded a single note. 
Do The BBC hold the only recordings? It would be interesting to hear some of his work.


----------



## Averildavies

Hi, yes , as far as I know the BBC hold the only recordings, they cost quite a lot to release.I have had a CD made of them for my own use; so soon I could put it onto Youtube as there has been a lot of interest from people wishing to hear it , like yourself.
I think it had to do with timing also, because, had he lived just that bit longer we could have helped him make his work more public on the Internet.Just before his death he had spent sometime sending his works off to the BBC again to try to get some performances organised, but maybe time and place and circumstance were just against him then.
Thanks very much for your interest.I will see what I can do to post some recordings on Youtube;I know my sons, who are both musical and in the sound recording industry, will be very keen to help promote his work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I'm always interested in 20th Century British music and I have never heard of Ronald Finch before. I read your post and right after this I read what you wrote about him on MusicWeb. Very good overview of his life. Sometimes unfortunate circumstances stifle a composer's chance of getting recognition, but I think if his music has a unique voice, then, in time, there will be a resurgence and interest in more obscure British composers will come into light. I can't help but be reminded of Havergal Brian who basically composed in complete obscurity until the end of his life. A shame, but if people are thirsty for new music, then it's all a matter of time.

All the best to you and yours.


----------



## Averildavies

Thankyou to all for your interest, I have put together a short piece for Youtube called Holme Fen, one of my Father's later works and my particular favourite.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Averildavies said:


> Thankyou to all for your interest, I have put together a short piece for Youtube called Holme Fen, one of my Father's later works and my particular favourite.


I have to say that that's quite wonderful. I can't believe such great music can end up so forgotten. I hope the BBC can open their archives one day.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Very nice piece but I like the Ivel Spring piece just posted today much more. It would be nice to someday see these pieces recorded properly. A lot of the texture of the orchestra is lost in these older recordings and the tape hiss is a bit distracting. Thanks Averil for taking the time to post about your father and especially for uploading his music to YouTube so we can hear his compositions. Do you have any of his chamber pieces recorded? I loved the old photos of him sitting in quartet and trio with his oboe.

Kevin


----------



## Averildavies

Thankyou very much for saying so, and I do agree ; this is a late piece and Ronald showed his mastery of composition and a maturing style .I recall growing up hearing snippets of his themes as he composed at the piano, and I hear them developed and textured in this work.It is a shame that the old recordings are poorer quality than I would like.I have had many requests for chamber pieces, and have recently been cataloguing his scores which have been released from storage at last by my elderly mother upon moving to a sheltered home.My son, Brendan Davies is in the production/recording industry,(very fortunate!) and I am currently in discussion with him and contacts he has ,so I am sure we can find ways and means to have more of this valuable body of work performed and recorded.
I am so glad you enjoyed the photos, as they are fine memories to have.I recall, as a child that the summer days seemed endless and the garden was filled with music! The oboe remains one of my favourite instruments.

Averil


----------

